# How u understand freemasonry teachings



## zouzoum (Dec 28, 2013)

Dear brothers
I have a friend of mine who is a freemason but he has a complete different idea about what I think we r learning. He is in a differrnt lodge.the point ia that whenever he wants to talk about freemasonry he starts talking about souls and planets .. power to move objects off the table ... to drive ur car without steering and use ur mind power after being well teached in freemasonry ... to talk to the people above and be 1 of ur kind and change the universe..he is really annoying ...please explain what do u think 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, this is a deep topic, but an easy way to begin is ask him to cite his sources. That paves the way for educational and logical discussion on the topic. If he cannot provide any sources, then well, there you have it.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hummmmm? Interesting interpretations and views indeed.
This is a deep topic with different opinions for sure and a brief look at the number of Masonic authors will certainly prove the point.
I agree with Brother Crono, ask him to cite some sources and or simply ask him to explain his views. This would make a great opportunity for both of you to share your views and possibly learn something from each other. 

"Iron sharpens iron so one man sharpens another."~~Proverbs 27:17


----------



## JJones (Dec 29, 2013)

He sounds as thought he may be a spiritual person with a very different belief system.  I certainly wouldn't hold it against him as we are supposed to be tolerant of one another.  I agree with having him give you sources.

If there is a way to direct his creativity then he may possibly provide some very insightful observations.  Some people can't help but be a little 'out there' though.


----------



## 4570 (Dec 29, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> A few months ago I sat down with a brother to discuss general masonic topics, and within 5 minutes or so, he was on chakras, energy fields, and general new-agey things that he had read into Masonic teachings.  I suspect that every Mason has met at least one brother like that.
> 
> I would suggest that you treat this as an opportunity to examine your own thoughts and beliefs about Masonic teaching.  It all comes down to how well you apply it to yourself at the end of the day.  The rules are pretty simple really - pay attention, get rid of the bad stuff, build on the good.  And, if you turn into Merlin the Magician along the way, all the better.:thumbup1:



Well put Brother...

Dan


----------



## BroBook (Dec 30, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Well, this is a deep topic, but an easy way to begin is ask him to cite his sources. That paves the way for educational and logical discussion on the topic. If he cannot provide any sources, then well, there you have it.



Yes!!!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 30, 2013)

Masonry does teach power of mind.  That's part of what we mean by making good men better.  So if he wants to get into souls and planets and such, there are alchemical or mystical or Rosicrucian texts that can be studied on the topic.  It's not what most brothers study but it's within the horizon of our craft.

Masonry teaches reality.  The stuff that really works.  As such we don't teach about moving objects by power of mind alone.  No idea where he's getting material to that extreme.  Work dealing with souls always needs to be cautious and conservative; it needs to be worked with until you become convinced by experience before moving on to the next step.  Thinking any of that ever extends to moving physical objects is gullible enough that it shows a student not ready for mystical studies.

Maybe he's pulling your leg to see if you're the gullible one.  Maybe he's in way over his head reading in far more than there is.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree with Bro Freyburger.........Some Brethren, including myself, are fascinated with esoteric teachings and books on the various subjects listed above---Alchemy, Mysticism, Study of differing Religious Systems, Ancient Mystery Schools, etc.......however, one must be CAREFUL when reading these subjects, and tying them in with MODERN FREEMASONRY......the studies are defintely related,  and well worth the time needed to investigate as a Brother Mason.......HOWEVER, some Brethren tend to get a little excited when they acquire a LITTLE taste of something new.....they want to go to newer Brothers and elaborate a LOT on the LITTLE they have read.......

Message to YOU, my Brother-----follow the advice of the Brethren above, and ask for his sources.......next, read 5-10 sources on EACH subject as I've done, before forming your own OPINION on a subject......last, be careful about how you share the information YOU learn, as there will ALWAYS be a more learned Brother Mason than YOU in the Room......I always try to hold true to the old Scripture---"those who exalt themselves will be HUMBLED; those who humble themselves will be EXALTED"........remain Brotherly with this particular Brother, but do your OWN research; it's the best way to "TRAVEL" AND LEARN ABOUT THE ANCIENT MYSTERIES OF MAN.......

FRATERNALLY, 
BRO VINCENT C JONES, SR, BAYOU CITY LODGE 228, PHA, F&AM
PRINCE HALL AFFILIATION, FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONRY, DISTRICT 15-A, HOUSTON, TX.
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS, EST 1878


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 12, 2017)

To update this thread to today I would recommend the reading of the book "Finding El Dorado" by Brother Mason Pratt. It explores the increased powers a Mason might possess.

Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## Bloke (Jan 12, 2017)

Squire Bentley said:


> To update this thread to today I would recommend the reading of the book "Finding El Dorado" by Brother Mason Pratt. It explores the increased powers a Mason might possess.
> 
> Frederic L. Milliken



OR he could get a new friend


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2017)

zouzoum said:


> whenever he wants to talk about freemasonry he starts talking about souls and planets .. power to move objects off the table ... to drive ur car without steering and use ur mind power after being well teached in freemasonry ... to talk to the people above and be 1 of ur kind and change the universe..


Wow! Really! Well......


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2017)

zouzoum said:


> Dear brothers
> I have a friend of mine who is a freemason but he has a complete different idea about what I think we r learning. He is in a differrnt lodge.the point ia that whenever he wants to talk about freemasonry he starts talking about souls and planets .. power to move objects off the table ... to drive ur car without steering and use ur mind power after being well teached in freemasonry ... to talk to the people above and be 1 of ur kind and change the universe..he is really annoying ...please explain what do u think
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



I think everyone has great points here in regards to being tolerant etc. As some have also alluded, it sounds like he is very esoteric and maybe someone who should consider Bro. Chic Cicero's (Master Mason and SRICF Chief Adept) version of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn or SRICF/SRIA(nglia). The problem is, those are not the easiest to get into. SRICF is invite as you probably know and only 72 members per 'college' and only one college per state (CA and NY have two). SRIA is not in the US and H.O.G.D. is usually invite only as well.

It sounds too like he's interested in more Manly P. Hall type teachings. I could be wrong, but Mr. Hall was a Freemason (debatable and someone maybe could clarify, pretty sure honorary 33rd but again, could be wrong) and also an alchemist and theurgist, among about a dozen other things. I think your friend is sort of a Hermeticist, or at least interested in the subject.  These topics do, directly and indirectly, tie into Freemasonry. The above mentioned SRICF/SRIA(nglia) are Masonic bodies and from my understanding promote meditation, alchemy, tree of life, kabbalah, mindfulness(by default) and other esoteric topics which can and maybe should be perceived as "magic" as your friend seems to allude to.  I don't know about moving things on a table but there is a strong science and belief system that is centuries old in regards to making changes in your life through thought processes and lifestyle changes. 

I say have those conversations and if interested, look into them yourself as to see his point of view at the very least. He may be on to something.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 16, 2017)

I possess the keen ability to move from one Masonic function to another via automobile without ever starting my truck or touching the wheel. I only use my mind and the power of my voice. I make contact with another brother and say, "You gonna drive?"


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 16, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I possess the keen ability to move from one Masonic function to another via automobile without ever starting my truck or touching the wheel. I only use my mind and the power of my voice. I make contact with another brother and say, "You gonna drive?"


Lol....sounds like a plan.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2017)

....did I mention astrology?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Having to deal with the opinions of others can be really annoying.   It could be an opportunity to practice tolerance.


It can be. But it can also be quite gainful if you can set aside your ego and listen to others vs thinkin you know it all.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 19, 2017)

Sounds like this Brother could benefit from exploring the works of Brothers like Manly P. Hall, J.D. Buck, W. Wilmshurst, J.S.M. Ward etc if he hasn't done so yet.

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Bro MBGellner RAM; 32nd (Mar 10, 2017)

It is easy to become obsessed with a billion explanations of our symbols. The craftsman should reflect on his teachings and works. The deeper meanings will occur to you more over time and with practiced reflection.

In the end, we are but a copy made in an image. And our teachings are to practice this image. It is a sacred truth that if you are a copy; then the one true form exists. We are rough longing to be perfect and by the symbolism of the dialogue the allegory teachings are a prophecy to us that the perfect one does exist.

God is at its center
And we are God's followers.
God calls us a priesthood.
We are the priests. 
We have chosen a side because we choose light. Light is good. And there is no darkness in God.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2017)

Stop

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

Might be a post which is a pellet from the same shotgun blast...


----------

